# HI just wanted to stick my head in the door and ask for a tiny bit of help



## bobdrozen (Jun 29, 2010)

I am a shutterbug have been since the early 70's.I went Digital a few years ago and well i missed film so i have been collecting nice film cameras.
Now i am in a deal im not sure about and i am trying to go to people who might know a great deal more than myself.

I have a chance to buy a Nikon F with a metered prizm in Exc + shape and an older Nikkromat FTN also in great shape with following lens a Nikkor 35mm 2.8-28mm 3.5 and 200mm 4.0 also all in good shape,no fungus blades all work well.Nice Slik tripod and a Sunpak 522 flash he is wanting 500 for the outfit and i think that's high.

But i get confused went to Ebay one day priced it out it was high-went back 2 days later and it wasn't high at all -Went the KEH and it was not high..im lost any help guys..?

And thanks,


----------



## bobdrozen (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a little input....


----------



## IanG (Jun 29, 2010)

That seems a fair price, ebay prices are all over the place especially in the Summer fewer people buying.

If you've seen the items and know the true condition that's way better than the risks of building up the same kit via various ebay purchases and postage charges.

Ian


----------



## bobdrozen (Jun 29, 2010)

yep i had a chance to handle all of it and everything is tight even the seals look good.The F is outstanding shape.
thank you-i just stumbled across this site this morning.


----------



## IanG (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking at the prices of similar equipment from a reputable UK dealer (I'n on his site looking at a Leica) who's prices are very fair and competitive just 2 of those lenses alone would be $500, OK UK prices are a touch higher (20-25%) and he'd give a guarantee.

It's a lot of kit for $500.

Ian


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 29, 2010)

If you're going to use it  then it's a good deal.  

If you want to resell, not so much.


----------



## IanG (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> If you're going to use it  then it's a good deal.
> 
> If you want to resell, not so much.



I don't like Nikons  Ugly nasty cameras compared to a Pentax    But I'd give him a dollar more to buy it 

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2010)

Too much money for that stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## compur (Jun 30, 2010)

Way.


----------



## bobdrozen (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks guys
I passed on it.I did a lot of real world looking and it was about 100+ too much..then i asked if there was an issue because i was going to shoot a cple of rolls the day i got it and do a quick ck on the film for fogging and use my hand held meter his reply was its used and im not a camera shop ,so i skipped it..

On the prowl again.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 3, 2010)

Did some completed auction research for you, here's the average value I came up with:

Nikkromat FTN = $40
Nikon F = $120
200mm f4 nikkor non-ai or ai = $75
Nikkor 35mm  2.8 = $50
Nikkor 28mm 3.5 = $35
silk tripod = $50
Sunpak 522 = $10

That's about $380 worth of stuff; however, that's sold separately--as a lot you should expect less.

$500 is about what I would expect for a camera store markup, heck my local university camera store would probably try to sell photo students that package for a grand. LOL

Keep in mind that a camera store will buy from ebay and then try to double it's $$.


----------



## bobdrozen (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you-thank you very much very decent of you.I have to say great forum.

Got burned on my first Craigslist buy,maybe i said that wrong i have bought 6 film cameras from local Craigslist at great prices and i picked up a Minolta XD-11 with Minolta power winder and a Tamron 35-103-3.5 lens and i was at work was to busy to play with it and when i looked thru the viewfinder it looked i was looking thru cheese cloth dang lens was fungus fogged...but the body is in great shape its clean and clear..and i only paid $45.00 and he brought it to me.So i will find a nice lens maybe a good macro..

Today i go look at a Canon outfit..At Heart i am a Canon fan..traded in my FE2 back in the day and Bought a New A1 loved that camera.He has a EC+ 
T90 and an A1 in the same shape a very nice set of various lens,flash's,etc.I shoot digital,love my D90 ( I know i got a good deal still like Canon) Have a Great DSLR Olympus..but film is still great and it has made collecting high end 35mm cameras do-able..the quality of the 35mm images are still outstanding and you can get alot of bang for your buck.

So i keep and shoot both.. :{)


----------

